# xdm 3.8 9mm



## Sleepdawg (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm new to guns, in a way. I have a 380, prior to that a 9mm all for home protection. I've just completed my concealed carry class and now looking for a new carry weapon. I have heard about how good the Glocks are but also how squared they are and uncomfortable in the hand. I know I need to hold and shoot it for myself but for now I'm in the reasearch mode. I'm looking at Springfield 9mm XDM 3.8. I've read the forum's on the XD vs XDM vs Glocks and it seems that most are talking about .40 cal and .45 cal. Does anyone have any information on the XDM 3.8 9mm that would share here for me. Thanks


----------



## DonJ441 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have the XDM 9mm Compact and love it. I selected that one for its many safety features, such as a grip safety, USA trigger, 'in-chamber' indicator, and 'cocked' indicator. Also, for home defense purposes, the 19 round mag is a plus; and the shorter 13 round mag makes it a very good carry pistol. If one is concerned about stopping power, a JHP +p ought to do the trick. Lastly, for practice, you can't beat the price of 9mm ammo. I used several brands of ammo and haven't had a problem as of yet, with about 400 to 500 shots fired. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Sleepdawg (Dec 4, 2012)

DonJ441 said:


> I have the XDM 9mm Compact and love it. I selected that one for its many safety features, such as a grip safety, USA trigger, 'in-chamber' indicator, and 'cocked' indicator. Also, for home defense purposes, the 19 round mag is a plus; and the shorter 13 round mag makes it a very good carry pistol. If one is concerned about stopping power, a JHP +p ought to do the trick. Lastly, for practice, you can't beat the price of 9mm ammo. I used several brands of ammo and haven't had a problem as of yet, with about 400 to 500 shots fired. Good luck with your decision.


Thanks Don, so far this is my first choice


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My assistant wanted to buy her husband a handgun for his B-Day. I spoke with him, took him to the range and he shot some of my guns. I found what he liked and what he shoot best. She bought him the XDm 3.8. Good gun good price well built!

RCG


----------



## DonJ441 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just for your info in looking for a place to purchase: I bought mine from: SPRINGFIELD HS XDM 9MM 3.8 COMPACT BLACK @ Sportsmans Outdoor Superstore:
I've seen some posts that say they had bad luck with that outfit, but I found it to be a smooth and trouble free transaction. Since there is no shipping charge, no tax, or no credit card fee, I shaved off about $100 from a local purchase. You do have to pay a FFL transfer fee, but I found someone that didn't charge me a dime. Hope this helps.


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

I had a Glock 19 and got rid of it because the grip didn't fit me and I did not want to modify it.
The 3.8 9mm XDm replaced it.
If the XDm Compact had been available at the time, I would have bought that.

The Glock had a better trigger.


----------

